# Contador Digital Capacitivo



## falexis19 (Feb 8, 2006)

Amigos necesito que me ayuden a realizar este proyecto, yo no entiendo de electronica pero si me gusta, kiza sea dificil que alguin como yo entienda sobre los circuitos  ops: , pero yo necesito realizar lo siguiente:

un contador que no tenga una pantalla necesariamente, sino que emita la cuenta a un pc.

es para contar una linea de tarros, entonces vez que pase un tarro se interfiere la recepcion y cuente 1.

se que me entiendes, solo era para explicar para que lo necesito, sobre la asesoria tecnica tengo a un novato el sabra entender la ydea o un circuito, si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria.

saludos

*****************
Bueno amigos, ya tengo una idea mas concreta, creo que deberia ser una barrera laser, que cuando se interrumpa la luz envie una señal que la interprete el contador y lo cuente como uno, dos y asi indefinidamente, da lo mismo el marcador de 7 filamentos, mas interesa que de alguna forma a este circuito se le agregue la posibilidad de pasar los datos al pc.

tengo la idea, vi el circuito de una alarma laser, que al interrumpir la luz se activa, esa es una parte e igual vi lo del contador, me falta como juntar ambos y pasarlos al pc. espero alguna respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 10, 2006)

Hola, si apenas te inicias es este campo es mejor que vamos por pasos, primero desarrolla la barrera de luz, luego el contador y por ultimo la interfaz para la comunicación con el PC.

La idea que planteas me parece una buena opción, seria interesante que publicaras los circuitos para así darte mas luz al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## falexis19 (Feb 10, 2006)

ese es el problema, yo necesito los circuitos, esa el parte principal que necesito, como les decia, ni para novato alcanzo, tengo solo la idea, y creo que algo clara, me falta la parte tecnica, espero a alguien le interese el tema para ver si me ayuda.

Saludos y gracias li-ion por responder


----------

